# Anybody good at IDing Steel Lemonds?



## mtnrnrgrl (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello all! 
I have an 'older' Lemond bike that I'd like to know more about. I bought this bike in '01 I believe from my HS cross country coach who'd used it formerly as his racing bike. Here's what I do know about it. I've spotted the Campagnolo stamp on the frame, a GAN decal, and 'Hand Made, Greg Lemond' inscribed. The components I would guess to be original but I'm not sure (Shimano 600). It's a blue based frame with yellow fade in the centers of the tubes. It's a super solid bike and very comfortable to ride. I'm curious about the current value of this kind of bike too. I've considered selling it to buy a WSD Trek, but then I hop back on this one and just have a blast...what a cool bike in my totally un-biased opinion.  

thanks for any info you can give me! I'm hoping to find out year, model, any information about it as an original bike... Happy trails!


----------



## mtnrnrgrl (Apr 25, 2009)

mtnrnrgrl said:


> Hello all!
> I have an 'older' Lemond bike that I'd like to know more about. I bought this bike in '01 I believe from my HS cross country coach who'd used it formerly as his racing bike. Here's what I do know about it. I've spotted the Campagnolo stamp on the frame, a GAN decal, and 'Hand Made, Greg Lemond' inscribed. The components I would guess to be original but I'm not sure (Shimano 600). It's a blue based frame with yellow fade in the centers of the tubes. It's a super solid bike and very comfortable to ride. I'm curious about the current value of this kind of bike too. I've considered selling it to buy a WSD Trek, but then I hop back on this one and just have a blast...what a cool bike in my totally un-biased opinion.
> 
> thanks for any info you can give me! I'm hoping to find out year, model, any information about it as an original bike... Happy trails!


If the pic isn't showing here, it's also at this link at the end of the album...
http://danielledeines.webs.com/apps/photos/

Thanks again!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I'm really not sure when Lemond jumped into the sales side*

When he raced, I thought that Roland DellaSanta built his frames. If that is infact a DellaSanta frame, then it is of value. The components, Shimano 600 evolved into shimano Ultegra at a later date, they are nothing special. Lemond used to race for Team Gan but why a Campy stamp is on the bike, I have no idea if you mean sticker or stamped into the dropouts in the rear, then that would make sense, Campy sold alot of dropouts used in better frames. Look around on the bike further like in the bottom bracket area and see if there is any other identifying marks.


----------



## mtnrnrgrl (Apr 25, 2009)

The Campy stamp is in the notch that holds the rear wheel...maybe a dropout? sorry, not sure of the real term for that part.  Also, there is a stamp on the frame that says GLx Acier Special which from what I understand is something to do with the steel frame? do you think that this is possibly a racing era bike?
Thanks for the response!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Email the serial number to Lemond's customer service department. They will be able to tell you everything about the frame.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

That's a pre-Trek LeMond - they made 2 models a GL and the GLX which you have. The frames were made in Italy by Billatto from about 1990-1994. However, it wouldn't be 'team' frame - LeMond was riding a repainted Calfee at the time. FWIW it's far more desirable than any rebranded Trek


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

mtnrnrgrl said:


> If the pic isn't showing here, it's also at this link at the end of the album...
> http://danielledeines.webs.com/apps/photos/


U mean like this?:


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

mtnrnrgrl said:


> The Campy stamp is in the notch that holds the rear wheel...maybe a dropout? sorry, not sure of the real term for that part.  Also, there is a stamp on the frame that says GLx Acier Special which from what I understand is something to do with the steel frame? do you think that this is possibly a racing era bike?
> Thanks for the response!


Yes, Campagnolo dropouts. Built by Billato from Excell GLX tubing. the Acier Special means special steel.

Don't bother submitting the serial number to Lemond's customer service as this frame is from before it was bought by Trek.


----------



## mtnrnrgrl (Apr 25, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> U mean like this?:



Exactly, thanks!


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

ARP said:


> When he raced, I thought that Roland DellaSanta built his frames. If that is infact a DellaSanta frame, then it is of value. The components, Shimano 600 evolved into shimano Ultegra at a later date, they are nothing special. Lemond used to race for Team Gan but why a Campy stamp is on the bike, I have no idea if you mean sticker or stamped into the dropouts in the rear, then that would make sense, Campy sold alot of dropouts used in better frames. Look around on the bike further like in the bottom bracket area and see if there is any other identifying marks.



Della Santa was a local builder in the area that Lemond lived in when Lemond was a junior racer. Della Santa built one of Greg's frames way back then. Greg has had many custom frames built for him by lots of other quality builders. I recall off the top of my head there was Calfee, Cyfac, umm Botecchia.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

If you are interested in finding out if it was built by Roland Della Santa (I would), I'd send him a letter and a photo of the bike. Della Santa did make some of the early LeMond (pre-Trek) production frames, in the early 90's I believe. I actually asked him about this a couple years ago when I ran into him in Reno at Tour de Nez. A buddy of mine has an old LeMond frame, it's white with black and yellow decals. He told me that he did do some of those original production frames. Most of those older frames say Greg LeMond on them (like the photos from Spinwax's post), not LEMOND like the later production ones. 
Btw, as you may know, he just won North American framebuilder of the year so that'd add some value to the bike if it was made by him.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Della Santa did make one or two of Greg LeMond's personal frames way back before Greg signed on as a professional rider in Europe. Della Santa didn't make any Lemond brand frames that were for sale.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

mtnrnrgrl said:


> Exactly, thanks!


wow that brings back memories, that is the frame I bought as a college graduation present (ND '94). I'll never forget pulling it out of the box in the basement of my senior year apartment to see that paint job - it was totally different, and WAY cooler, than what I had seen in the LeMond catalog. I put many, many happy miles on that bike til a crash that destroyed the rear triangle began its long slow demise. 

thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------

